# Need Help with Taming my Baby Tegu (Super Aggressive)



## Rex Taylor (Oct 8, 2016)

Ok, so my Tegu is still a baby, which i feel does factor into this, but I need help with taming. He is incredibly aggressive toward me when i even get near him. Even if my hand is in the cage, but not near him, he gets defensive, and at some points he has attacked my hands before, even at one point going out of his way to jump at my hand when I was simply putting water into his dish, which was on the other side of the cage. IDK if the aggression is coming from something i am doing wrong or what, but I need advise to calm him down and allow me to be able to handle and tame him. Any and all advise is appreciated.
IDK if it helps anything but when he gets defensive he breaths really hard and moves his tail like hes getting ready to whip it around. He also has bitten me about four times now...hes i believe about a month and a half old if that also helps anything.
EDIT: So, when I am near the cage at all, he begins to attack the glass to try to bite me...He is in my room at all times with me, so he sees me often. Whenever I interact with him, the first thing he does is jump up to bite my hand, then walks off. If i try to touch him he either tailwhips me, runs, or bites. I really need help getting this figured out, whether he's just a mean one, or if I'm doing something wrong here.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 13, 2016)

Also one thing I forgot is that i do have a video i made of him that does show the aggression i have been dealing with whenever im near him, if that helps ill put it up here to show a bit more clarification of the behavior


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> Also one thing I forgot is that i do have a video i made of him that does show the aggression i have been dealing with whenever im near him, if that helps ill put it up here to show a bit more clarification of the behavior


Pleas do. Also a photo if you can. Wondering if it is a Colombian Tegu, T. teguixin.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 14, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Pleas do. Also a photo if you can. Wondering if it is a Colombian Tegu, T. teguixin.


Ok so here are the pictures I have of him (one of these is the most recent, the other two were from a few weeks ago, so the size will be different.)


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Hopefully, others will chime in on species. This looks like a very well-fed and healthy Colombian Tegu. Sometimes they are called Colombian Black and White Tegu or Colombian Golden Tegu. disreputable dealers will call them Black and White Tegus to charge a high price to unsuspecting buyers thinking that it is an Argentine Black and White Tegu (_Tupinambis merianae_). Still, _Tupinambis teguixin_. That your tegu hasn't been quick to tame down could be explained by this.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 14, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Hopefully, others will chime in on species. This looks like a very well-fed and healthy Colombian Tegu. Sometimes they are called Colombian Black and White Tegu or Colombian Golden Tegu. disreputable dealers will call them Black and White Tegus to charge a high price to unsuspecting buyers thinking that it is an Argentine Black and White Tegu (_Tupinambis merianae_). Still, _Tupinambis teguixin_. That your tegu hasn't been quick to tame down could be explained by this.


so, whats the best way to tame himand get tht agression out


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> so, whats the best way to tame himand get tht agression out


That, I do not know.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 14, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> That, I do not know.


I think judging by your knowledge, you have tegus of your own, what did u do to tame them?


----------



## Mombo (Oct 14, 2016)

I think taming for an argentine and Colombian are different. From what I've read though it's all about just getting in there and handling it for short periods at a time and then slowly getting longer. 

Someone mentioned wearing a cheap shirt for a while and then putting it in the enclosure with it so it gets used to you smell I think. Who knows if that's actually a proven strategy. 

I just got an argentine baby from tegusonly which is wild caught and he seems super chill already. So the Colombians might just be more difficult to start with.

I'm sure with patience he is going to turn into a big ol sweetheart haha.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 14, 2016)

Mombo said:


> I think taming for an argentine and Colombian are different. From what I've read though it's all about just getting in there and handling it for short periods at a time and then slowly getting longer.
> 
> Someone mentioned wearing a cheap shirt for a while and then putting it in the enclosure with it so it gets used to you smell I think. Who knows if that's actually a proven strategy.
> 
> ...


I really hope so


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Good advice from Mombo. Difficulty is that Colombian Tegus, for many people, are very difficult to tame down. Argentines generally start off tame, or need a few weeks to figure it all out. 

CTs generally start off HIGHLY defensive and not so many people can tame them. Keep them as displays. 

A few members of this forum, names I forget right off, keep them and are successful and happy with them.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 14, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Good advice from Mombo. Difficulty is that Colombian Tegus, for many people, are very difficult to tame down. Argentines generally start off tame, or need a few weeks to figure it all out.
> 
> CTs generally start off HIGHLY defensive and not so many people can tame them. Keep them as displays.
> 
> A few members of this forum, names I forget right off, keep them and are successful and happy with them.


So i guess my next question is, do you think i can tame him, or no.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> So i guess my next question is, do you think i can tame him, or no.


I feel like a let down here. I don't know. Maybe 90% just don't know the trick, or maybe some majority of them don't tame. I don't know. 

Regardless, odds, for what they're worth, are against you.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 14, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> I feel like a let down here. I don't know. Maybe 90% just don't know the trick, or maybe some majority of them don't tame. I don't know.
> 
> Regardless, odds, for what they're worth, are against you.


I have to try at least, ill post if anything notable changes in his behavior


----------



## Mombo (Oct 14, 2016)

Good luck! I didn't know they could be that difficult. I hope you make some progress with it in the future. The good thing is that atleast you got it extremely young. Maybe that will give you a better chance.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Mombo said:


> Good luck! I didn't know they could be that difficult. I hope you make some progress with it in the future. The good thing is that atleast you got it extremely young. Maybe that will give you a better chance.


Yes.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

Bp13 said:


> Most my experience is in snakes but the dirty shirt in the hide is usually helpful because they associate your smell with safety. I do it with most of my new animals unless they are extremely tame already. That should calm it down enough to let you reach in but you'll still have to build more trust for handling. Try taking her in the bath or secure room it could be territorial or cage agression


Will a sock work? The cave he is in i dont think has enough room for a shirt


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 23, 2016)

Bp13 said:


> It should just not too dirty haha


Lol, ok, i put one in there. Hopefully this works. Hes still a bit mad at me for yesterday, I had to clean his cage and soak him in the bath (he got pretty dirty recently). So it was a bit harder to get the sock into his den.


----------



## cab5392 (Oct 27, 2016)

I would need a close up picture of his nose to be sure, but I do believe he is an argentine tegu. He could just be a bit sassy and should tame down if handled properly/regularly.

http://tegusfromaroundtheworld.weebly.com/uploads/1/9/2/6/19266971/3811116_orig.jpg

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/compare_arg.jpg

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/compare_col.jpg


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 28, 2016)

cab5392 said:


> I would need a close up picture of his nose to be sure, but I do believe he is an argentine tegu. He could just be a bit sassy and should tame down if handled properly/regularly.
> 
> http://tegusfromaroundtheworld.weebly.com/uploads/1/9/2/6/19266971/3811116_orig.jpg
> 
> ...


ill try to get a picture of his face and post it


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 28, 2016)

cab5392 said:


> I would need a close up picture of his nose to be sure, but I do believe he is an argentine tegu. He could just be a bit sassy and should tame down if handled properly/regularly.
> 
> http://tegusfromaroundtheworld.weebly.com/uploads/1/9/2/6/19266971/3811116_orig.jpg
> 
> ...


also, whats the best way to handle them, all ive been doing is just putting on protective gloves and petting his back, its showing MINOR signs of improvement, is there another way to gain that trust better, or is what im doing the best way


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 28, 2016)

cab5392 said:


> I would need a close up picture of his nose to be sure, but I do believe he is an argentine tegu. He could just be a bit sassy and should tame down if handled properly/regularly.
> 
> http://tegusfromaroundtheworld.weebly.com/uploads/1/9/2/6/19266971/3811116_orig.jpg
> 
> ...


Here's a close up of the face, if i need to retake let me know


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 28, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> Here's a close up of the face, if i need to retake let me know


An Argentine Black and White.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 28, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> An Argentine Black and White.


so he is officially a black and white tegu then. Good to know, now as stated above, ive just been trying to pet him to get used to hands, is this the best way, or no.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 28, 2016)

No gloves. Work around him often, but don't touch him everytime you are working in his enclosure. They hear pretty well, and I believe that talking to them is beneficial. If you pick him up, do so from his sides and scoop under. Never a grab from above. a worn/sweaty shirt or hankerchief in his hide will help as well.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 28, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> No gloves. Work around him often, but don't touch him everytime you are working in his enclosure. They hear pretty well, and I believe that talking to them is beneficial. If you pick him up, do so from his sides and scoop under. Never a grab from above. a worn/sweaty shirt or hankerchief in his hide will help as well.


are you sure getting rid of the gloves is a good idea? I'm just trying to be cautious since he has bitten me once already


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> are you sure getting rid of the gloves is a good idea? I'm just trying to be cautious since he has bitten me once already


Ultimately, your call for safety. 

I suggest a spray bottle with ice water. He bites, you let him have it and in deep voice say NO!


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 29, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Ultimately, your call for safety.
> 
> I suggest a spray bottle with ice water. He bites, you let him have it and in deep voice say NO!


does that actually work with reptiles, i know you can do that with cats and dogs, but i didnt know that works on lizards.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 29, 2016)

Bp13 said:


> It probably wouldn't work on a bearded dragon or a leopard gecko haha but tegus and most monitors are extremely smart for reptiles. I was talking to someone at an expo and they said something that perfectly describes it. "they are at least as smart as a dumb dog" so yes simple commands and names can be taught with patience


Works on green iggies as well.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 30, 2016)

Bp13 said:


> I think the water would work with most reptiles but I think the command would be lost to them haha. I should have added iggies to the post, I have only worked with a couple little ones but they are very intelligent as well


So quick progress report. I've been able to start petting him on his back, he has a bit of an interjection with it, like heavy breathing, but other then that things are going better. He seems to like his bottom jaw pet, since he shows no interjection with tht. I cant pick him up though, everytime i try to get my hand under him, he either lashes out or runs, so thats about the same has its been.


----------



## Walter1 (Oct 30, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> So quick progress report. I've been able to start petting him on his back, he has a bit of an interjection with it, like heavy breathing, but other then that things are going better. He seems to like his bottom jaw pet, since he shows no interjection with tht. I cant pick him up though, everytime i try to get my hand under him, he either lashes out or runs, so thats about the same has its been.


Progress.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Oct 30, 2016)

Walter1 said:


> Progress.


Its not much, but at least its something


----------



## Rex Taylor (Nov 11, 2016)

Progress Update: So, he is being a little bit more accepting of me. He lets me pet his side with little to no rejection, however, i cant touch his back, tail, head, or really anywhere but his side. He seems to be a little bit more trusting, but not by much. He absolutely REFUSES to be held, ive tried putting my hand under him to pick him up but he freaks out. I've been slowly but surely making progress. Thank you those who gave me advise and information about him and what to do. I'll post again if anything new happens.


----------



## Savemygrave (Nov 21, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> Progress Update: So, he is being a little bit more accepting of me. He lets me pet his side with little to no rejection, however, i cant touch his back, tail, head, or really anywhere but his side. He seems to be a little bit more trusting, but not by much. He absolutely REFUSES to be held, ive tried putting my hand under him to pick him up but he freaks out. I've been slowly but surely making progress. Thank you those who gave me advise and information about him and what to do. I'll post again if anything new happens.


Hi Rex, 

Don't worry. I had a very flighty aggressive young tegu when I first got Olive. She would lunge at me and bite viciously. I can't even count the amount of times she's bitten me and really messed up my fingers and even ear! 

Just stick at it a little at a time and build the bond. I found that slowing things down and interacting on her terms has worked brilliantly. I still have issues holding her from time to time, but other than that she's mostly a little babe. 

I'd say it took the best part of a year to get to the stage we are at now. Really, patience is key. Some Tegu's are just more wary and defensive than others.

I may also add that she absolutely hates my partner and will happily lunge at him when she's in her viv with her mouth wide open and she runs and hides when she hears his voice. She's a funny little thing.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trede (Nov 22, 2016)

Bp13 said:


> ..."they are at least as smart as a dumb dog" ...



I've definitely met dogs dumber than my tegu. She's potty trained to go on puppy pads inside, she very clearly indicates when she wants a bath by walking to the tub and scratching at it, comes when she's called (if she wants to...the flip side of being smart)...


----------



## Walter1 (Nov 22, 2016)

Trede said:


> I've definitely met dogs dumber than my tegu. She's potty trained to go on puppy pads inside, she very clearly indicates when she wants a bath by walking to the tub and scratching at it, comes when she's called (if she wants to...the flip side of being smart)...


That's really neat.


----------



## Reptaholic (Nov 26, 2016)

hopefully it will fade off as he gets bigger and your hand seems less menacing.


----------



## Rex Taylor (Dec 12, 2016)

Progress Update: So, I've started trying to hold him and get him used to me, he's fine with crawling on my arm and shoulders, as well as walking around exploring the room. But, when hands come into the picture, hes super pissed. When hes actually being held hes calmer then he used to be, but when hands come near him to pick him up he freaks out until hes off the ground. At one point tail whipping me in the face, so there is progress with overall handling, but the hand thing he doesnt do well with.


----------



## Walter1 (Dec 12, 2016)

Rex Taylor said:


> Progress Update: So, I've started trying to hold him and get him used to me, he's fine with crawling on my arm and shoulders, as well as walking around exploring the room. But, when hands come into the picture, hes super pissed. When hes actually being held hes calmer then he used to be, but when hands come near him to pick him up he freaks out until hes off the ground. At one point tail whipping me in the face, so there is progress with overall handling, but the hand thing he doesnt do well with.


Lift from the sides/ bottom.


----------

